# Toll Road Insurance- LOL



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I always heard that there was insurance for things like cracked windshields that may occur while driving on Mexico’s troll roads, well don’t believe all you hear or read about that ferry tale...Here's my story and I'm stickin to it..........

The other day leaving Tepic en route to Guadalajara on 15D a bus passed me and as it merged back into my lane it kicked up a pebble cracking my windshield...So I reported it at the next toll booth and the dude showed me where to park so I could fill out a report, which I did...I was to to return to my car and wait for the insurance adjuster and it could be between a hour and a hour and a half...About an hour later this guy with a briefcase and camera is approaching my car and introduces himself and starts taking pictures of the windshield and vin number, luckily a security guard spoke perfect English which helped out tremendously, after about a half hour the adjustor speaks to the guard who turns to me and says to me that there is bad news, since the incident did not happen in an area where construction was not going on then they were not liable. .......Maybe go after the bus co.......

So after wasting an hour and a half for nothing and a growing crack across the windshield I will check to see if my regular Mexican car insurance will cover it, with my luck it may be under the deductible ........LOL


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I remember there was this thing in Queretaro where if a pothole damaged a rim or a tire you could file a claim to the city to cover the expense of the repairs. This happened to to a guy I knew who had just bought a brand new Kia SUV and damaged one of his rims. I forgot where he went to file the claim and of course there was a lot of back and forth to the point to where I think they were just trying to wear him down. I don't remember if he actually got all or some of the money for the repairs, but I guess you just have to decide if the time spent trying to get the city to pay the claim is worth more than the damage.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There was a metal bar on the cuota and we hit it and the CAPUFE insurrance paid for everything that was damaged by the metal bar. so I stick to my story, we were paid by the insurrance of CAPUFE.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

citlali said:


> There was a metal bar on the cuota and we hit it and the CAPUFE insurrance paid for everything that was damaged by the metal bar. so I stick to my story, we were paid by the insurrance of CAPUFE.


I'm almost afraid to ask: what or who is CAPUFE?


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

CAPUFE - Caminos y Puentes Federales de Ingresos y Servicios Conexos (Federal Roads and Bridges and Related Services is a federal government agency of Mexico that operates and maintains federally owned roads and bridges.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

They have a very good website with maps that show road closers or areas where road work is being done, plus they have signs on all roads with emergency phone numbers...


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

In 2017 I was driving in a construction area with fresh pea gravel. An idiot passed me at 100K and sprayed my windshield. I made the claim and had a new windshield installed. There was a deductible: 200 pesos!!


----------

